# Stage 1 to Stage 4!!



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thought I'd do a little bit of a write up on Litchfield's Stage 4.

I had the Litchfield Stage 1 done shortly after buying the car and was very impressed, so Stage 4 was a pretty easy decision to make.

The difference is pretty astonishing to say the least as you would expect.

Endless power in any gear and what ever RPM.

I already have the 400mm Alcons up front and therefore stopping isn't an issue, but pretty sure if you were thinking of going to Stage 4 you'd probably want the brake upgrade anyway.

Whilst having the power upgrade, I also had the gearbox software update. I thought it would be rude not too as I was there anyway.
This software update really does make a huge difference. It makes the car so much nicer to drive at low speed.
Also had the new Eibach anti-roll bars fitted front and rear. Reduces understeer and also makes the front end feel so much lighter. It does make the ride much harder though.

Back to the Stage 4 then..............

Went out for a blast with some friends on motorbikes (R6, Ninja 6, and a GSXR 750) and NONE of them, not even the GSXR 750 could touch me even in a straight line. They were all disappearing backwards pretty quickly!!

All in all I'm really pleased with the upgrades. The car feels the same to drive and hasn't lost it's low speed 'manners' 

Iain and the lads there were professional and friendly as always and did a great job!!

Hope this helps everyone take the plunge............you won't be sorry


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Same as me.
Stage 1 to 4 plus better brakes and anti-roll bars. :squintdan


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Same as me.
> Stage 1 to 4 plus better brakes and anti-roll bars. :squintdan


And me...it's the perfect combo...Iain Litchfield is a living legend!!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*+1*

+1 - motor bike killer


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Someone; please take me out for a demo


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Someone; please take me out for a demo


Next week when the rain stops?

I work in East London Ed, not far from you.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't decide when my car next goes Litchfield to go 1 to 4 or build on it up a stage each time...

These threads are bad for my health... wait I mean wallet.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Can't decide when my car next goes Litchfield to go 1 to 4 or build on it up a stage each time...
> 
> These threads are bad for my health... wait I mean wallet.


Doing it in stages you can see the benefit each time, but I went from 1 to 4. :chuckle:
The round trip to Litchfields is a bit of a pain, even though they do good work.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

4 is the new 1


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Do it in Stages...you'll be richer for longer and you'll love each stage!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The real men do 0-4+ and Alcon BBK at 1200 miles!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> The real men do 0-4+ and Alcon BBK at 1200 miles!


Do real men also buy 4 versions of the same car? :runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

no, real men buy 5, not quite there yet.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Next week when the rain stops?
> 
> I work in East London Ed, not far from you.


I am down next week in car if you all fancy meeting. I want to hear and feel difference in St 4 to my 2.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> no, real men buy 5, not quite there yet.


Now that made me smile - have you ordered an MY13 yet??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Rog,

welcome to come out in mine but am in Harrogate all next week.

Not ordered a 13, nor will I bother.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate I sooooooooo want Stage 4 :squintdan Seems everyone is getting Stage 4/650r's at the mo. Although i love reading about them it does make me depressed lol.

Hope you have many happy miles mate ; )


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I am down next week in car if you all fancy meeting. I want to hear and feel difference in St 4 to my 2.


Sure, can you PM me suitable date and times?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> 4 is the new 1


and turbos the new 2


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

McFreedom, a bit more about the suspension if you can. Assuming this is the latest bilstein variable dampers and springs upgrade? How is the ride in comfort mode?

Next up for me could be stg2 - 4 and the sussy u/g but was expecting the ride to be more compliant/wafty in comfort.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

OldBob said:


> McFreedom, a bit more about the suspension if you can. Assuming this is the latest bilstein variable dampers and springs upgrade? How is the ride in comfort mode?
> 
> Next up for me could be stg2 - 4 and the sussy u/g but was expecting the ride to be more compliant/wafty in comfort.


What model year is your current car?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

MY10
Already have stg2, gbox sw, 400mm alcons front and Pagids all round


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Stage 2 is great

Stage 4 is a beast


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

OldBob said:


> McFreedom, a bit more about the suspension if you can. Assuming this is the latest bilstein variable dampers and springs upgrade? How is the ride in comfort mode?
> 
> Next up for me could be stg2 - 4 and the sussy u/g but was expecting the ride to be more compliant/wafty in comfort.


I was commenting on the new Eibach anti roll bars. Not got the suspension upgrade yet, but it will be coming soon hopefully


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Stage 2 is great
> 
> Stage 4 is a beast


It is I dread to think what a 750 + car feels like - SCARY :bowdown1:


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

As far as i can see the difference between a stage 1 and 4 is :

Full exhaust 
Cold Air Feed
Injectors
Stage 4 map

Looking at litchfields website the only difference between a stage 3 and 4 is the injectors which i assume dont add any extra power?

I am considering a stage 3 form litchfield by adding the milltek exhaust, CAF and latest map..Will not be doing any high speed runs so probably don't need the injectors..

So im looking at circa 600hp..

Is there a significant difference between a stage 3 and a stage 1? Same as a standard to stage 1 difference?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

S14 said:


> Is there a significant difference between a stage 3 and a stage 1? Same as a standard to stage 1 difference?


The biggest difference jump you'll notice on a MY09 / MY10 is OEM to Stage 1.

Differences arise from others but not quite as dramatic. I think the OEM to anything gives a placebo effect anyway with the added noise from a after market exhaust or Y-Pipe as well.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

best gain will always be the 1st remap , raising the boost to 1 bar will always give a big gain of mid range torque and sorting the boost drop off what the stock car has will always make more top end bhp.

But I have noticed on the cars I have tuned running anywhere near to 1 bar boost your nearly always running out of injector duty.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OldBob said:


> MY10
> Already have stg2, gbox sw, 400mm alcons front and Pagids all round


Wow, you did it then !!!


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

On a stage 1 the boost max is 1.1 bar..does this get increased with a stage2/3/4?

Have emailed Iain and awaiting reply..


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

1.1 bar in my opinon will be using running the injector to close to the injector duty maximum reading.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Mark.

Litchfield stage 3 says 600hp but doesnt include injectors so am not sure how that works out if you are saying they are at max capacity..thought that was only on constant high speed/max runs?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> Wow, you did it then !!!


^ See, I did take your advice


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OldBob said:


> ^ See, I did take your advice


Wanna come play on Monday (BH) at Bedford ?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm flying out on business that day 
See you at Robbies


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep !


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

S14, at circa 600bhp the fuel injectors will be around 97% duty so we would not want to push it much harder or lean the mixture off anymore.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Tuned a 35 yesterday on our dyno , 1.00 bar boost 500 hub bhp , 92% injector duty running around 11.3 AFR 0.74 lambda , I wouldn't go any leaner to be honest or run any more injector duty.

for your information the car in stock trim with y pipe and full exhaust ran 430hub bhp at stock boost level.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap 80-90bhp increase is typically what we see from a Stage 1 tune.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*tuning GTR's*



Litchfield said:


> Yeap 80-90bhp increase is typically what we see from a Stage 1 tune.


Iain, you must be running very close to max injector duty to make 80/90 bhp I feel. But 580bhp is the max I recon on stock injectors.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Mark, is your lean limit 11.3 AFR or 0.74 lambda? External wideband? Downpipe cats?

Agree on caution on stock injectors, especially if mapping presently when daytime dyno cell temperatures could easily give 10% lower air density than the same boost pressure just above freezing, and possibly 20% lower when you consider a car that is running at high speed off boost with winter air flowing through the intercoolers just ready to give an impressive air mass to the engine.

Boost profile, engine speed at peak power and enrichment based on time at wide throttle openings vs recovery time are also relevant factors.

My stock (bone stock, 4 cats, stock restrictive induction) 2009 with 100% wastegate duty cycle was just about OK in winter testing, but it was limited by traction. I can imagine if you had a smooth autobahn and were at high speed, especially if sustained without the high speed enrichment altered you'd just run into misfire which seems to be an OEM ECU defence mechanism against sustained 100% IDC. One particular track lunatic managed to do this at Knockhill. Normally it takes a 0-300km/h to trigger enough enrichment to give trouble, this track lunatic managed enough time on the throttle


----------

